# Elite xc spoiler



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jake shields def Paul Daley-arm bar

Gina Carano def Kelly Kobold-decision

Seth Petruzelli def Kimbo - ko

Benji Radach def Murilo Rua-ko

Andrei Arlovski def Roy Nelson-ko

Paul Daley had no ground game. His stand up was superb. I thought it came close to paul KO'ing Shields. But Each time shields got the take down it always seemed like a matter of time untill he submitted Daley. Daley would be an absolutely awsome fighter if he trained with the likes of Bas rutten or the Gracies.

Kimbo was down and out with in 30 secs. I couldnt quite figure out how he first got knocked down. But once he was down , the lack of ground game showed instantly. Kimbo went down on all fours and made an attempt to stay with it in that position. With the end result of Kimbo being the perfect target for Petruzelli's right fist. That was that and kimbo had some lovely cut's to show for his effort's.

Gina carano had a tough fight . Kobold is one tough cookie. She continually went for the take down, but ultimately didnt succeed.She took some big knees and punches in her attempt's as well. Kobold put some great heavy punches together. Im surpised that Carano didnt have more cuts and bruises than just the cut lip that she did have. Carano in the end was just too skillfull. Hands feet and knees had taken their toll on Kobold by the end of the fight and she won by a unanimous decision.

Roy Nelson has an hard chin, but not hard enough. Arlovski was going knock his man out and he did.

Benji Radach is going to be fighting all the big names in the future,i think. This guy is fast. Punch after punch he threw into the Ninja's face. The first round started with Radach pummulling Rua. As Rua has done in the past though, he came back and possibly won the first round with a combination of punches , take down's and submission attempt's.The second was edgeing toward's Rua again with the same method as in the first. But as is often the case when a fighter is pushing and pushing for ko's or take down's , they are often leaving themselve's open to a punch or kick. Radach hit the Ninja with an absolutely lovely right and that was the end of the night for the superb fighter Murillo Rua..

A very goood night of fight's. The perfect sunday morning viewing. .. Lets get it on.Come on.:nerd:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for that, any links?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

http://joesondo.org/main.php?s=videos&search=17628


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

This video is the slo-mo replay of the end of Kimbo.






Looks like a right jab floored kimbo, then about 5 or 6 shots to the shoulder (but aimed at the head) then kimbo rolls over and a few seconds of GNP and its over.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Well rounded up spitfire, good stuff.

Kimbo should be out of the big picture now which is good. I'd pay money to watch Dana White's reaction to that fight. Hopefully now they'll try to push the genuine starts like Shields and Carano.

I thought Carano was very good, never in any trouble in my opnion, very technical fighter, bright future.

Arlovski looked decent again, Elite XC would do well to keep trying to co-promote with Affliction because they need a decent heavweight now that Kimbo has been found out.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Huh, & here's me thinking Kimbo had a jaw under all that beard! Apparently I was wrong.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kimbo did an interview before his fight. He didnt seem best pleased about the change of fighter. Aparently Shamrock got cut over the eye in the afternoon on the day of the fight.I believe that Elite XC will keep with Kimbo for another couple of fight's. They have invested too much of Elite's image in him.They need to prove that they was correct to take him on.

Having looked at the slow mo now. It make's it even worse for kimbo. It dies look like a right that put Kimbo down. But it was not a right cross, it was more like a short jab. Kimbo also let himself down big time with the game that he is supposed to be good at, boxing. He stepped in with out moving his head. His chin was there for the taking and it was most definately taken.

Some how i feel sorry for Kimbo. He is a street boxer. He had an enormous amount to prove. He has taken so much stick.What will he do.. go back to street boxing?

Elite xc would do better to bin their name and just co-op with Affliction.They have some good fighter's. It would make them both strong.

Thank's LWB


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Totally agree with you spitfire, Affliction and Elite XC could combine to make a very strong promotion and Affliction have the strong brand image.

I think Kimbo has made some good cash out of his image and brutal punching, guys with far more talent have gotten far less money and recognition so I can't really feel too bad for the guy! At the end of the day he's possibly the only guy in MMA history to be paid far more than he deserves.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

It was is known as a chopping right which glanced but did the damage. Flash knockdown but the guy pounced on Kimbo and finished it easily. His claim to fame no doubt.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone who hasn't seen the vids of Jared Shaw today needs to watch!

http://www.mmascraps.com/


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

Jared looks like he is on speed in that video interview.

I think the whole ring side reaction is being looked at too much though, he put a load of time and money promoting kimbo and then kimbo gets ****ed up, Jared is bound to be pissed.

I think Kimbo v Shamrock should be booked again, its the only way kimbo can bounce back with any momentum.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Jared Shaw is an utter dickhead.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Cyborg vs Carano is the only money fight they have left now.

They're ****ed.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Nah, Kimbo will still sell for at least the next fight as well i recon, plus CBS now own them so utterly (cos they get a huge share of the company with every primetime airing) that they can just replace the people in charge, re brand and just develop their own MMA product.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

They only make $325,000 in fees from each CBS for each show. The ratings for the last show without Kimbo were dog-shit and now Kimbo has lost his lustre. I can't see them being kept on if the next show does another bad rating and I can't see any way it can do a good one.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jared just looked emotional. He obviously had serious hopes for KImbo. The guy showed some passion. I hope Elite survive's either on their own or as Affliction. We need other promotion's to break up the ufc's monopoly of not so much the fighter's but the big money. With the money goes the fighter's. We need to see the top men and women fight each other not be forced to do what Dana White say's.

Im sure Kimbo will fight again. I think it may well be shamrock as well. Then a return fight against Petruzelli.

It was a good night of fight's . I hope they can do it again.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Just thought id throw out a link to Seths previous endeavours vs. a big, bad black dude with alot of hype and no back up - age.:

http://www.mmafights.co.uk/MMA-video-449-Bob-Sapp-vs-Seth-Petruzelli.html

I love 2001 - 2004 Sapp hillarity.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Bob Sapp would av Kimbo..

Bob Sapp is a super hero now as well.. Hes a baddy in the XMen 4.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Kimbo should get the chance to fight again for sure, but it pisses me off when anyone get's a hand picked guy they can easily beat, that's what put me off boxing.

Let's see him fight a reasonable opponent with similar levels of experience. Oh and not another 205 pound guy, I know this one kicked his ass but no reason he shouldn't fight a heavyweight this time!

Oh and for god sake not the main event, Robbie Lawler and Carano are their main event guys.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Kimbo Vs Sapp or Lesnar I would like to see


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I think lesnar beats Kimbo so easily it's not worth watching. But then I probably rate Lesnar higher than most and Kimbo lower...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeh, lesnar would do kimbo. I think these day's Lesnar would see kimbo as beneath.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

It's surpising isn't it? A few months ago most people were saying the Lesnar was a nobody and would do nothing in MMA. Now people are saying he would do such and such and take such and such, i think Lesnar takes Kimbo easily and after smashing Herring and with more training he is going to dominate at some point.


----------

